# Boy, 3, Injured In Jeep Crash; Dad Arrested



## gdhome2 (Sep 28, 2009)

State troopers said they arrested Michael Pihl, who has been featured in the History Channel TV show "Ax Men," after he lost control of his Jeep on his private driveway

http://www.kptv.com/news/20582086/detail.html


:jawdrop:


----------



## stihlavarna (Sep 28, 2009)

that can't be good for business.....

I also found this already posted..


----------

